# Are Chestnuts safe?



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I bought chestnuts for the first time ever and I'm currently training myself to like the taste. The dogs are both begging to sample the chestnuts. Is it safe for them to eat some? And, what else can I do with chestnuts other than eat them raw? I do not have an oven.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I thought they are okay for dogs, I think macadamia nuts are bad, but I don't know for sure.

As for eating them yourself, if you don't like the taste, why torture yourself?







Maybe you could pan roast them?


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

why torture myself....hahahahaha....  Well, I already bought some and don't want to waste them. Plus, they are good for me AND vegan. Not too many vegan things around here, so I have to teach myself to like different things so that I'm eating a better variety of food. 

Really is too bad that they don't taste like potato chips.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

For yourself... do you have access to walnuts or almonds? Those are very good for you. You can "roast" them in a frying pan with a little bit of oil... yum!


----------

